# Obi-Wan Kenobi Disney+ series (Spoilers)



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Excited. Need serious break down videos on this!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Excited. Need serious break down videos on this!!



Boom


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

looking forward to a bounce-back series after boba fett


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

Was that a green owl? Ahsoka Tano are you there?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Release date pushed 2 days to Friday May 27, but releasing 2 episodes instead of 1 for the premiere.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

new trailer relased today


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

There are two things that I think are part of canon (although I don’t read all the books and stuff) that I hope they don’t screw with:

1. Anakin and OB1 fought on Mustafar. They don’t meet again until the Death Star. Darth says, “I sense something. A presence I've not felt since...” should mean Mustafar. It shouldn’t mean “that time on Tatooine a few years later.”

2. Vader doesn’t know about the existence of Luke Skywalker until (1) he senses the Force is strong with him on the Death Star run and (2) when he finds out about Luke’s existence either from the Emperor in ESB re-re-re-edit, or sometimes off screen beforehand. 

Vader and OB1 meeting on Tatooine and Vader somehow finding about Luke would screw everything up.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

they sure seem to be teasing a change to #1 in latest trailer

But....

we'll see


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

It's like "I don't remember owning any droids"...

AHA, continuity error in the prequels.

Well, he did say "own"

The language in ANH can let them get away with another fight.

Whether it ruins anything for you is up to you.

Imo there are way worse continuity errors created in movies after the original trilogy.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

For the late night owls. It appears to have been released to Disney+ a few hours early. Now I'm not gonna be able to sleep. I'll have to stay up and watch at least the Premiere


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

osu1991 said:


> For the late night owls. It appears to have been released to Disney+ a few hours early. Now I'm not gonna be able to sleep. I'll have to stay up and watch at least the Premiere


Yeah Kelly Dixon, the show's editor, posted to Twitter "a few hours!" with the logo and I was like huh? Then lying in bed it popped up, I was pissed hehe. That's ok though, I'll watch today.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Is this the spoiler thread?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> There are two things that I think are part of canon (...) that I hope they don’t screw with (...)


You forgot: Vader doesn't know that Leia is his biological daughter...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> You forgot: Vader doesn't know that Leia is his biological daughter...


I didn't even consider them screwing that up. But I don't want to discuss more if this is a non-spoiler thread.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Is this the spoiler thread?


(a) no episode info in the title + (b) no SPOILER mention in the title == not a spoiler thread


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Turtleboy said:


> Is this the spoiler thread?


I originally just made the thread when the trailer came out. I added spoilers to the thread title. Feel free


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Since Spoilers is in the title...

I don't remember, did Leia interact with Obi-Wan at all during Episode IV? I don't think she did.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

What a bait and switch. And what a good job of no leaking spoilers. I bet we don’t even meet little Luke.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

gchance said:


> I don't remember, did Leia interact with Obi-Wan at all during Episode IV? I don't think she did.


She did not. However, her holo-recorded message suggested that she *never *met him:


> General Kenobi. Years ago you served my father in the Clone Wars. Now he begs you to help him in his struggle against the Empire. I regret that I am unable to present my father’s request to you in person, but my ship has fallen under attack, and I’m afraid my mission to bring you to Alderaan has failed. I have placed information vital to the survival of the Rebellion into the memory systems of this R2 unit. My father will know how to retrieve it. You must see this droid safely delivered to him on Alderaan. This is our most desperate hour. Help me, Obi-Wan Kenobi. You’re my only hope.


Nothing about helping *her*, only about helping Bail.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I really wanted Bail Organa to say “Help me Obi Wan Kenobi, you’re my only hope”


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> I really wanted Bail Organa to say “Help me Obi Wan Kenobi, you’re my only hope”


That would've been perfect.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> She did not. However, her holo-recorded message suggested that she *never *met him:
> 
> Nothing about helping *her*, only about helping Bail.


I can’t imagine when they would have been in contact beyond her birth but nothing in that speech indicates if they met or not.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The first episode dragged a lot at times, but the second one more than made up for it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Watching this, I couldn't help thinking that 30 years ago, it would have been just about the most spectacular movie ever made.

And now it's a TV show.

What a time we live in!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I can’t imagine when they would have been in contact beyond her birth but nothing in that speech indicates if they met or not.


Leia totally forgot about that stuff.. Or there is a Jedi mind trick played on her to make her forget.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> What a bait and switch. And what a good job of no leaking spoilers. I bet we don’t even meet little Luke.


It's too bad Carrie Fisher isn’t around to see it


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Leia totally forgot about that stuff.. Or there is a Jedi mind trick played on her to make her forget.


Well, so far, nothing on the show has contradicted anything from the movies. He just told her his name was Ben and didn't give a last name. So, it's possible that even into Episode IV, she doesn't realize that Obi-Wan Kenobi was the kindly old man Ben who saved her when she was kidnapped as a girl.

I've heard of that happening in real life, where someone's parent was childhood friends with someone who grew up to became famous, but to the kid, it was just their parent's old friend, and they didn't realize the person was really famous until years later.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I guess I didn't take her R2-D2 message to mean she didn't know ObiWan just because she didn't specifically say it. She was in a hurry, after all.

Anyway, I really like the first 2 episodes. I thought it was amazing how her young version looked so much like Carrie FIsher. Her mannerisms, smile and expressions were great. Did they do any kind of modifying/CGI or did they just find the perfect kid for the role?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> She did not. However, her holo-recorded message suggested that she *never *met him:
> 
> Nothing about helping *her*, only about helping Bail.


True. That with the knowledge we learn here, that is a weird way to greet him in that message. But thinking about it, she's not asking for a little one time help, she's asking him to come join the rebellion which is a lot more like serving her father in the Clone Wars, then helping her out that one time.

As for whether the message suggest she never met him, in A New Hope, when Luke rescues her, he says Ben Kenobi is with him, and she seems very excited that he's there. Not just some guy who worked with her father.

-smak-


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> What a bait and switch. And what a good job of no leaking spoilers. I bet we don’t even meet little Luke.


Funny thing is, Jimmy Smits was not mentioned as being in the cast, which would have definitely spoiled Leia was in it.

-smak-


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I really liked the first two episodes. The Leia reveal and plot line was a complete surprise. I guess the whole "Ben is watching over Luke" was just a ruse? The actress playing the young Leia is great. She was so much fun to watch. When they introduced Leia and her mother, I was hoping we would see Jimmy Smits again. 

Now, what are the chances that we see Liam Neeson at some point? Pretty high I assume. Ben is in a huge funk and will likely need some words of encouragement from his mentor.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TriBruin said:


> Now, what are the chances that we see Liam Neeson at some point? Pretty high I assume. Ben is in a huge funk and will likely need some words of encouragement from his mentor.


Well, they keep showing him trying to reach him through the Force, which I assume means that eventually he'll succeed...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Obi-Wan Kenobi Episode 2 Features Secret Boba Fett Cameo


Episode 2 of Obi-Wan Kenobi included a cameo from another Star Wars Disney+ actor.




thedirect.com


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Yes. It was a clone. All clones are Temuera Morrison.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

getbak said:


> Well, so far, nothing on the show has contradicted anything from the movies. He just told her his name was Ben and didn't give a last name. So, it's possible that even into Episode IV, she doesn't realize that Obi-Wan Kenobi was the kindly old man Ben who saved her when she was kidnapped as a girl.


The guy played by Kumail Najiami called him Obi-Wan and Leia was standing right there. By that point, Leia already knew he was a Jedi.. and then the Inquisitor called him out as Obi-Wan too while Leia was trying to get to the ship. She probably hears that too.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

smak said:


> True. That with the knowledge we learn here, that is a weird way to greet him in that message. But thinking about it, she's not asking for a little one time help, she's asking him to come join the rebellion which is a lot more like serving her father in the Clone Wars, then helping her out that one time.
> 
> As for whether the message suggest she never met him, in A New Hope, when Luke rescues her, he says Ben Kenobi is with him, and she seems very excited that he's there. Not just some guy who worked with her father.
> 
> -smak-


I don’t think it is weird at all. It was semi formal. She was raised as royalty with form. Just as she thanked the droid as being polite. Leia was a princess and a politician. Her wording in the original holo fits that.


----------



## jcwik (Dec 29, 2015)

I loved little Leia! Little miss feisty! And we did see little Luke sort of. Obi Wan looked at him from afar when he was playing Jedi--typically Luke.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Interesting that anyone knew that Vader was Anakin. I always got the impression that that knowledge was very limited. Luke knew his father’s name yet had no clue Vader was his dad.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Interesting that anyone knew that Vader was Anakin. I always got the impression that that knowledge was very limited.


Well, it's possible that the knowledge was limited to force-sensitive Imperials...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

They had the cast of the show at Star Wars celebration after the first two episodes aired.
they didn’t even have the kid who plays Luke. I bet we never meet him up close.

Which makes sense because we know that Luke live a boring life until they bought the droids.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> They had the cast of the show at Star Wars celebration after the first two episodes aired.
> they didn’t even have the kid who plays Luke.


Could be he was just grounded for being such a whiny brat...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Could be he was just grounded for being such a whiny brat...


He was at Toshi station picking up some power converters


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> He was at Toshi station picking up some power converters


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Well, it's possible that the knowledge was limited to force-sensitive Imperials...


Perhaps. From the newer books, no one knows other than the Emperor and Vader himself.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

She was one of the younglings at the beginning. Maybe she saw Anakin in the Temple.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I was initially somewhat disappointed when it became apparent that little Leia was going to have a prominent part because most kids can't act their way out of a paper bag but the actress did really well with her material. All in all, the first episodes were pretty good. The first one lagged a bit but he second one made up for it. Hopefully, nono of the Book of Boba Fett writers are on this series.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Interesting that people are making a big deal about Leah meeting Obi-Wan, but no one has picked up on the major problem that the same Grand Inquisitor was killed twice in two shows: once in Rebels and again here. 

Rebels takes place about 4 years after this show, so either the Grand Inquisitor is still alive or someone goofed up.









Did the Grand Inquisitor Die in ‘Kenobi’?


Is he an ex-Pau’un?




decider.com


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

morac said:


> Interesting that people are making a big deal about Leah meeting Obi-Wan, but no one has picked up on the major problem that the same Grand Inquisitor was killed twice in two shows: once in Rebels and again here.
> 
> Rebels takes place about 4 years after this show, so either the Grand Inquisitor is still alive or someone goofed up.
> 
> ...


Someone had to tell me about that because I have not seen Rebels


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Someone had to tell me about that because I have not seen Rebels


Watch Rebels, it's really pretty good. I enjoyed it in a vacuum when it aired.

And its looking more and more like it's going to be recommended background viewing for Ahsoka.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

morac said:


> Interesting that people are making a big deal about Leah meeting Obi-Wan, but no one has picked up on the major problem that the same Grand Inquisitor was killed twice in two shows: once in Rebels and again here.
> 
> Rebels takes place about 4 years after this show, so either the Grand Inquisitor is still alive or someone goofed up.
> 
> ...


I mean if Darth Maul can be literally sliced in half and fall into a bottomless pit, but not die. Then this is a mild error.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Well, this is off to a lackluster start. I guess we're back to The Phantom Menace/Star Wars for kids. It was painful watching adults try to act like they can't catch a slow-running child.

Continuity-wise, when The Third Sister announces to Obi-Wan that "he's still alive," - did Ben know Anakin became Vader? From what I remember of Ep3, he left Anakin to die on Mustafar. Did he ever have knowledge that the Emperor saved him and turned him into Vader?


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

morac said:


> Interesting that people are making a big deal about Leah meeting Obi-Wan, but no one has picked up on the major problem that the same Grand Inquisitor was killed twice in two shows: once in Rebels and again here.
> 
> Rebels takes place about 4 years after this show, so either the Grand Inquisitor is still alive or someone goofed up.
> 
> ...


I heard that the actor was supposed to be in all 6 episodes, but I don't know for certain that it's true.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Well, this is off to a lackluster start. I guess we're back to The Phantom Menace/Star Wars for kids. It was painful watching adults try to act like they can't catch a slow-running child.
> 
> Continuity-wise, when The Third Sister announces to Obi-Wan that "he's still alive," - did Ben know Anakin became Vader? From what I remember of Ep3, he left Anakin to die on Mustafar. Did he ever have knowledge that the Emperor saved him and turned him into Vader?


Not sure if he did but he did not seem surprised when Vader says that the pupil is now the master in Episode IV. 

I’ve always took Obi-Wan’s “lie” that Vader killed Luke’s father to mean spiritually. The Vader persona killed the Anakin persona.


----------



## Willy92 (Oct 12, 2018)

Amnesia said:


> She did not. However, her holo-recorded message suggested that she *never *met him:
> 
> Nothing about helping *her*, only about helping Bail.


She *saw *him only during the fight between he and Vader while they were escaping the Death Star.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Not sure if he did but he did not seem surprised when Vader says that the pupil is now the master in Episode IV.
> 
> I’ve always took Obi-Wan’s “lie” that Vader killed Luke’s father to mean spiritually. The Vader persona killed the Anakin persona.


Yeah, and it's much kinder than saying "Well, your father is the most notorious mass murderer in the galaxy."

Oddly, Lucas didn't have Darth being Luke's father in mind when he wrote Star Wars...but when I saw Star Wars, for some reason I just assumed that was the case from the way Obi-Wan talked around it. People mocked me for my ridiculous belief. For years! Well, for three years, anyway.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

By Ep4, yes, Obi-Wan is fully aware Anakin became Vader. I just didn't think he had any way to know in this show.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> By Ep4, yes, Obi-Wan is fully aware Anakin became Vader. I just didn't think he had any way to know in this show.


In Episode 3, Obi-Wan and Yoda return to the Jedi Temple to change the emergency message that's being sent out telling all surviving Jedi that the war is over and to return to Coruscant. When they arrive, they see the slaughtered Jedi and younglings lying on the ground. Yoda notices that some of them were killed by a lightsaber and not blaster fire. Obi-Wan decides to watch the security recordings (even though they both seem to suspect the truth) and sees Anakin killing Jedi. Then, they see Palpatine arrive where he calls Anakin his new apprentice, "Lord Vader". Then, Yoda says that Anakin is gone, "consumed by Darth Vader".

The scene starts about 1:37 into the movie on Disney+.


----------

My guess is this is also how Reva knows who Vader actually is. She was a youngling who escaped the slaughter but probably witnessed Anakin killing her friends and either saw Palpatine arrive and call him "Lord Vader", or she was hiding in the archives when Obi-Wan and Yoda watched the recordings and found out then.

I suspect his true identity is not common knowledge and it's a secret Reva has kept close but she knew it would matter to Obi-Wan.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I could buy that as plausible. 

BTW, the thing that always got me is that Luke stayed a SKYWALKER. Vader never sought him out. They hid his sister’s name but not his. Luke just living as a Skywalker on Vader’s home planet.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> I could buy that as plausible.
> 
> BTW, the thing that always got me is that Luke stayed a SKYWALKER. Vader never sought him out. They hid his sister’s name but not his. Luke just living as a Skywalker on Vader’s home planet.


I mean not only that, it's with his own family too, they did a terrible job of trying to keep him secret didn't they haha


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Also, Obi-Wan switching his name to Ben, but keeping Kenobi as his last name.

Of course, we don't know how widely-known their surnames were outside their immediate circle.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

You mean the surname of “General Kenobi?”


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

NJChris said:


> I guess I didn't take her R2-D2 message to mean she didn't know ObiWan just because she didn't specifically say it. She was in a hurry, after all.


Yeah, the halo was recorded in an authoritative voice. Rather than "Hey Obi, it's Leia, my dad needs your help..."

Of course in the original message she never tells Obi-Wan who she or her father is. Would Obi-Wan, the hermit, even recognize her in that halo?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Interesting that anyone knew that Vader was Anakin. I always got the impression that that knowledge was very limited. Luke knew his father’s name yet had no clue Vader was his dad.





Amnesia said:


> Well, it's possible that the knowledge was limited to force-sensitive Imperials...


It could also be that Anakin told the inquisitors that this would be a useful tactic to taunt Obi with.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

gchance said:


> It could also be that Anakin told the inquisitors that this would be a useful tactic to taunt Obi with.


My belief is that he only told Reva. I am not sure for what purpose. To try and get Obi to seek Anakin out?

I certainly don't think that Vader wants the Inquisitors to kill Ob1.

-smak-


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> I could buy that as plausible.
> 
> BTW, the thing that always got me is that Luke stayed a SKYWALKER. Vader never sought him out. They hid his sister’s name but not his. Luke just living as a Skywalker on Vader’s home planet.


People always tried to excuse that as Tattoine being in the Outer Room. No imperials go there, and yet here are the Inquisitors.

Maybe he didn't go by Skywalker for most of the years before A New Hope.

I'm not sure we know.

-smak-


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

morac said:


> Interesting that people are making a big deal about Leah meeting Obi-Wan, but no one has picked up on the major problem that the same Grand Inquisitor was killed twice in two shows: once in Rebels and again here.
> 
> Rebels takes place about 4 years after this show, so either the Grand Inquisitor is still alive or someone goofed up.
> 
> ...


Couldn't "Grand Inquisitor" be a title/position and not just a character name? So if the Grand Inquisitor in this show got killed, then they would appoint a new one that would be in place for the Rebels timeline.


IndyJones1023 said:


> By Ep4, yes, Obi-Wan is fully aware Anakin became Vader. I just didn't think he had any way to know in this show.


It didn't seem like he knew Vader survived until the Third Sister told him in the second episode of this show. OB1 seemed surprised.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Couldn't "Grand Inquisitor" be a title/position and not just a character name? So if the Grand Inquisitor in this show got killed, then they would appoint a new one that would be in place for the Rebels timeline.


Possibly, except that they look nearly identical. He could be a clone.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

morac said:


> Possibly, except that they look nearly identical. He could be a clone.


Wow, racist much? I guess all Pau'an's look alike!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

smak said:


> People always tried to excuse that as Tattoine being in the Outer Room. No imperials go there, and yet here are the Inquisitors.
> 
> Maybe he didn't go by Skywalker for most of the years before A New Hope.
> 
> ...


He lived with his Uncle Owen. Anakin knew Owen. Anakin/Vader is the issue here. Not some Imperial Moff.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

It's been years since I saw Episode 3 (and only saw it that one time in the theater) so I don't remember whether Anakin even knew that Padme was pregnant, let alone had twins. So if Anakin didn't know, it makes sense that Vader and the Empire were looking for the remaining Jedi and trying to kill them off, but weren't looking for Luke and/or Leia.

(If Anakin did know about the pregnancy and kids, then nevermind.)


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> (If Anakin did know about the pregnancy and kids, then nevermind.)


He knew she was pregnant. He believed she died while pregnant. Looking back, he really didn't ask about the child. (Or children? I don't know if he knew there were two).


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

<double post foulup deleted>


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

kdmorse said:


> He knew she was pregnant. He believed she died while pregnant. Looking back, he really didn't ask about the child. (Or children? I don't know if he knew there were two).


Padme's funeral procession showed her with a pregnant belly, so no one knew she had given birth (except the chosen few).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

You all have little faith in the force.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 3 FROM THIS POINT*


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Sigh. This just kills the intensity of the Death Star meeting. “I've been waiting for you, Obi-Wan. We meet again, at last. The circle is now complete. When I left you I was but the learner. Now, _I_ am the master”

Whatever.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

"I sense something; a presence I've not felt since..." about 8 or 9 years ago.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> Sigh. This just kills the intensity of the Death Star meeting. “I've been waiting for you, Obi-Wan. We meet again, at last. The circle is now complete. When I left you I was but the learner. Now, _I_ am the master”
> 
> Whatever.


I mean the irony is that he was never a Master.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

vertigo235 said:


> I mean the irony is that he was never a Master.


Only a Master of Evil ...


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Although I'm wrong, I guess, he was Ashoka's Master.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Shakhari said:


> Only a Master of Evil ...


"...Darth." Obi addresses Vader by his first name.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

gchance said:


> "...Darth." Obi addresses Vader by his first name.


Or title?


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

Not really loving this show so far. Not really into the adventures of an old broken down scared to the point of incompetence obi-wan. I also agree that the meeting/fight between Vader and Obi-wan takes away from the final meeting/fight between them in episode 4. And every time they give more of Vader's back story it makes me question his whole redemption thing that happens at the end of episode 6. Every time they show more of his history he does even worse stuff that seems irredeemable. Yet at the end of episode 6 he saves luke and is redeemed and gets to go and be a kindly old force ghost like yoda, obi wan and qui-gon. I never really bought the whole redemption thing before and the more they show the more I don't see how he is redeemable.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

zuko3984 said:


> I also agree that the meeting/fight between Vader and Obi-wan takes away from the final meeting/fight between them in episode 4.


And it didn't really help this show either, it was kinda the least interesting bit. 

Was Obi-wan going to kill Vader? no..
Was Vader going to kill Obi-wan? no..

Ok, so we're sortof pinned into a light maiming at best (nothing that can't be healed though). So Vader drags Obi through some flaming rocks and cooks him a little bit, puts out the fire, more suffering to follow, ok...

And then... Obi-wan's friend starts another fire in the same place the first fire was, and ... this solves the problem? Vader goes from being a badass to standing around, flummoxed by a mostly identical fire? And watches as a droid carries Obi-wan away? Huh?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Does the fire block his force abilities? Couldn’t he have, say, snapped his neck, or at least through him or the robot around using the force?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

There was a line that kind of explains it I guess. Darth said something like, you've only begun to suffer. So would he just kill OB quickly if he wanted him to suffer.

The problem there is, hasn't he been looking for him for 10 years. It seems weird he'd just let him go to go into hiding again.

Also, Leia captured again? Meh. 

-smak-


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

Maybe I missed something but how did Reva get ahead of Leia in that tunnel at all and by so much that she was able to kill the pilot that Leia was supposed to meet and be all ready to capture her.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

zuko3984 said:


> Maybe I missed something but how did Reva get ahead of Leia in that tunnel at all and by so much that she was able to kill the pilot that Leia was supposed to meet and be all ready to capture her.


Some speculation is that she backed out and went directly to the space port, where the tunnel's had to lead to.

But they sure explained it poorly.

-smak-


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

kdmorse said:


> And it didn't really help this show either, it was kinda the least interesting bit.
> 
> Was Obi-wan going to kill Vader? no..
> Was Vader going to kill Obi-wan? no..


This is my problem with most prequals. We know too much that it takes away the suspense about what is going to happen a lot of the time. Like we know Obi wan doesn't die or even get captured by Vader so the whole thing of Vader chasing him has no real drama to it since we know obi wan gets away. We know Leia ends up back home so no real drama about if she gets rescued or not. Any time Obi wan or Leia is any sort of life or death danger we know they are going to get away and be fine.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zuko3984 said:


> This is my problem with most prequals. We know too much that it takes away the suspense about what is going to happen a lot of the time. Like we know Obi wan doesn't die or even get captured by Vader so the whole thing of Vader chasing him has no real drama to it since we know obi wan gets away. We know Leia ends up back home so no real drama about if she gets rescued or not. Any time Obi wan or Leia is any sort of life or death danger we know they are going to get away and be fine.


Well, I suppose they could kill off Little Leia, and reveal that the Leia we know and love was an imposter all along...


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

smak said:


> Some speculation is that she backed out and went directly to the space port, where the tunnel's had to lead to.
> 
> But they sure explained it poorly.
> 
> -smak-


could be, but then that's some crazy long route that tunnel takes to get to the port because Leia had a huge head start on Reva.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

kdmorse said:


> And it didn't really help this show either, it was kinda the least interesting bit.
> 
> Was Obi-wan going to kill Vader? no..
> Was Vader going to kill Obi-wan? no..
> ...


I mean OB could have dismembered him though.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> I mean OB could have dismembered him though.


Again , lol


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

zuko3984 said:


> Maybe I missed something but how did Reva get ahead of Leia in that tunnel at all and by so much that she was able to kill the pilot that Leia was supposed to meet and be all ready to capture her.


I think she came in the other end. That’s how the helper was able to get out. They went out different entrances.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Obi-Wan clearly has almost completely detached himself from The Force. It took everything he had to catch Leia, and he is having trouble getting in touch with Qui Gon. 

And of course, his pathetic battle with Vader. 

I guess we are going to see him somehow reconnect with the force and get in touch with Qui Gon, then have some sort of force rejuvenation montage soon. That way he can defeat Reva before the end of the season.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Obi-Wan giving up so easily when he makes it to meeting spot and no one is there.. So impatient.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> Obi-Wan giving up so easily when he makes it to meeting spot and no one is there.. So impatient.


This Obi-Wan really is a Debbie downer isn’t he


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

yeah.. I mean, he basically gave up immediately..

But I guess they need to do that to make little Leia look more awesome and as the person who has their stuff together.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> Obi-Wan clearly has almost completely detached himself from The Force. It took everything he had to catch Leia, and he is having trouble getting in touch with Qui Gon.
> 
> And of course, his pathetic battle with Vader.
> 
> I guess we are going to see him somehow reconnect with the force and get in touch with Qui Gon, then have some sort of force rejuvenation montage soon. That way he can defeat Reva before the end of the season.


I think that's the plan, and probably is what they are mainly going for in this series.

Where he is living now is not where he's living in A New Hope. Something changes that, and probably changes him from his daily drudgery shown here, and these adventures with Leia is probably it.

-smak-


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Is ben/obi-wan still rejuvenated 8 years from now? I mean, it doesn't exactly seem like it. he says he is too damn old to go running around helping people.. He only goes because Owen and Buru get killed and Luke is all alone now


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Because he has to save Leia, _again_. But maybe she doesn’t remember that he did it the first time?


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

morac said:


> Interesting that people are making a big deal about Leah meeting Obi-Wan, but no one has picked up on the major problem that the same Grand Inquisitor was killed twice in two shows: once in Rebels and again here.
> 
> Rebels takes place about 4 years after this show, so either the Grand Inquisitor is still alive or someone goofed up.
> 
> ...


Well we all thought Darth Maul died in episode 1. Obi-Wan Kenobi Theory Explains How Grand Inquisitor Will Return


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> Is ben/obi-wan still rejuvenated 8 years from now? I mean, it doesn't exactly seem like it. he says he is too damn old to go running around helping people.. He only goes because Owen and Buru get killed and Luke is all alone now


He certainly has a stronger connection to The Force 8 years from now, yes.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

He's also more sure of himself and less insufferable.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I really liked Ob!'s lightsaber glowing like that. Kind of reminded me of Luke's lightsaber when he confronted Ben in The Last Jedi.

There hasn't been much like that before, I don't think Lucas used that effect in the darker scenes in the OT

-smak-


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> He certainly has a stronger connection to The Force 8 years from now, yes.


I am relatively certain we will see the start of that in these next 3 episodes.

As well as actually contacting Qui Gon.

-smak-


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

smak said:


> I am relatively certain we will see the start of that in these next 3 episodes.
> 
> As well as actually contacting Qui Gon.
> 
> -smak-


Agreed, and I hope so. We just needed him to rock bottom , and I think we got that with his pathetic Vader battle.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

That fight with Vader was so, so bad. I mean, the first time Obi Wan sees Vader, he just runs away? Who runs away from Vader? This is the guy who was just force choking random strangers just a few moments before and now he sees the guy he's been hunting for ten years right in front of him and he lets him run away rather than using the Force to lift him off the ground?

Very little about this episode made any sense at all.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> That fight with Vader was so, so bad. I mean, the first time Obi Wan sees Vader, he just runs away? Who runs away from Vader? This is the guy who was just force choking random strangers just a few moments before and now he sees the guy he's been hunting for ten years right in front of him and he lets him run away rather than using the Force to lift him off the ground?
> 
> Very little about this episode made any sense at all.


I’ve seen reports of the “epic Vader fight scene” and am wondering if people are watching a different show. 

Also Christian Haydensen chose this project to come out of retirement in? He’s barely in it. I’m assuming he’s not in the Vader suit. If he is that’s an even worse choice. 

On a side note Jame Earl Jones is 91 and he sounds virtually the same as he did over 40 years ago. Unless they altered his voice somehow.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

morac said:


> On a side note Jame Earl Jones is 91 and he sounds virtually the same as he did over 40 years ago. Unless they altered his voice somehow.


I actually thought he often sounded somewhat weaker than he used to. There was one stretch at the end where he sounded like his old self, but for much of the episode I was wondering who was doing the Jones impression, and why they couldn't find someone better.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I've read none of the Star Wars books. Is there some sort of hierarchy with the Inquisitors' names - Third Sister vs Fifth Brother? Fifth Brother declared himself to be in charge but his name makes him sound less significant than Third Sister.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I've read none of the Star Wars books. Is there some sort of hierarchy with the Inquisitors' names - Third Sister vs Fifth Brother? Fifth Brother declared himself to be in charge but his name makes him sound less significant than Third Sister.


The Inquisitors were first introduced in Rebels. Not much was explained about them at the time. 

The numbers seems to be the order they were recruited, though I don’t think it has anything to do with status as Third Sister was called street trash in the first episode. 









Star Wars: All 12 Inquisitors In Canon Explained


All of Vader's Jedi hunters.




screenrant.com


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

morac said:


> Also Christian Haydensen chose this project to come out of retirement in? He’s barely in it. I’m assuming he’s not in the Vader suit. If he is that’s an even worse choice.


I think he is in the suit.









Hayden Christensen Reacts to Wearing the Darth Vader Suit Again in Obi-Wan Kenobi


Warning: this story contains spoilers for Wednesday's 'Part III' episode of Obi-Wan Kenobi. 'I am [...]




comicbook.com


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think it says a lot that standing in a costume while somebody else does the talking is an acting challenge for him...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think it says a lot that standing in a costume while somebody else does the talking is an acting challenge for him...


Hey. You heard him do dialog in the prequels. What do you think. 

Until Star Wars, he was a promising young actor. Oops.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think it says a lot that standing in a costume while somebody else does the talking is an acting challenge for him...


It doesn't bode well when your triumphant return to acting is met with this:

Fans: That Vader seems, off...kinda lame, a little jerky... Who did they put in the suit, someone that had never seen Darth Vader before?
Producers: That actually Hayden Christensen, the real Anikan!
Fans: _sigh_, ok, that explains it...
Producers: But we hired a Darth Vader Movement coach to help him
Fans: So... wait... before getting a Darth Vader expert involved... he was just naturally worse?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I actually thought he often sounded somewhat weaker than he used to. There was one stretch at the end where he sounded like his old self, but for much of the episode I was wondering who was doing the Jones impression, and why they couldn't find someone better.


The same company (Respeecher) that did Luke's voice in Book of Boba Fett did Vader's voice in Obi-Wan. That said they may have used JEJ but filtered it to sound more like Episode IV.







https://www.cinemablend.com/star-wars/looks-like-obi-wan-kenobis-big-episode-3-appearance-may-have-been-helped-by-star-wars-magic


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

That explains why the voice actually sounded better than what I expected. It definitely did not sound like older JEJ.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

They have the meats is strong with this one!


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I am completely enjoying the show. Of course we know Obi-Wan and Leia survive. I'm just enjoying the ride. I also assumed Vader let him escape. I took it as him contemplating something, not that he couldn't have stopped them.

I took him avoiding Vader in part to keep him busy so Leia could escape.

The sister part did confuse me how she passed her in the tunnel but it makes sense she took a direct outdoor route instead.

This is just wishful thinking than reality (so to speak) but I'm secretly wishing Reva could end up being Cere Junda from fallen order. Maybe some behind the scenes switch-a-roo.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I just assumed that Third Sister could cut Leia off at the pass because Leia's tiny little legs couldn't move all that fast over a distance. That somewhat plausible explanation was good enough for me.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I just assumed that Third Sister could cut Leia off at the pass because Leia's tiny little legs couldn't move all that fast over a distance. That somewhat plausible explanation was good enough for me.


And she clearly saw the direction the tunnel was heading (to the port) and figured it would be easy to get there above ground and meet Leia at the exit.

I thought it was really dumb at the beginning of the episode when they're riding in the back of that transport. First, the driver is chatting with them in just a regular voice and clearly indicates he's a sympathizer with the Empire. The first group of stormtroopers gets on and mentions they're looking for a Jedi. They nearly catch Obi-Wan in the lie about Leia's name. But then when those stormtroopers get off, Obi-Wan is talking to Leia in a regular voice, calling her Leia and talking about being a Jedi. How would he think the driver isn't going to hear all of that? And then they come upon the guard checkpoint. Obi-Wan first asks to stop early (they would have been let off about 100 yard from the checkpoint and that would have been extremely suspicious) and then when they pull up to the checkpoint and the stormtroopers are coming around to get them, Obi-Wan pulls up his hood and puts it over his head, in clear view of the stormtrooper up on the tower. Again, super suspicious. 

It just seems nearly everything about this episode was poorly executed. Not sure if it was the script, the direction, the acting, or some combination, but it was certainly not impressive.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> But then when those stormtroopers get off, Obi-Wan is talking to Leia in a regular voice, calling her Leia and talking about being a Jedi. How would he think the driver isn't going to hear all of that?


You obviously don't watch a lot of TV or movies, or you'd know that if you don't want to be overheard, all you have to do is go a couple steps away and talk in a normal tone of voice.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> And she clearly saw the direction the tunnel was heading (to the port) and figured it would be easy to get there above ground and meet Leia at the exit.
> 
> I thought it was really dumb at the beginning of the episode when they're riding in the back of that transport. First, the driver is chatting with them in just a regular voice and clearly indicates he's a sympathizer with the Empire. The first group of stormtroopers gets on and mentions they're looking for a Jedi. They nearly catch Obi-Wan in the lie about Leia's name. But then when those stormtroopers get off, Obi-Wan is talking to Leia in a regular voice, calling her Leia and talking about being a Jedi. How would he think the driver isn't going to hear all of that? And then they come upon the guard checkpoint. Obi-Wan first asks to stop early (they would have been let off about 100 yard from the checkpoint and that would have been extremely suspicious) and then when they pull up to the checkpoint and the stormtroopers are coming around to get them, Obi-Wan pulls up his hood and puts it over his head, in clear view of the stormtrooper up on the tower. Again, super suspicious.
> 
> It just seems nearly everything about this episode was poorly executed. Not sure if it was the script, the direction, the acting, or some combination, but it was certainly not impressive.


Also, why did he wait until the probe droid got him in it's sights. He waited until 1 second after it got him and destroyed it, instead of destroying it before.

It's a probe droid, it's only mission here is to find you. It's not going to skip you.

-smak-


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You obviously don't watch a lot of TV or movies, or you'd know that if you don't want to be overheard, all you have to do is go a couple steps away and talk in a normal tone of voice.


Yes, I know it's a trope. But it still bugs. It's one thing pulling someone two feet away and then talking in a regular voice about something innocuous. But to not move from the same spot where you were previously conversing with the driver, and then talk in a regular voice about things that could easily get you captured or killed, that seems really sloppy.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

This feels like a high school film club production. Very amateurish.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> This feels like a high school film club production. Very amateurish.


Well, the acting and writing. But the look and feel is pretty majorly cinematic...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Don't the stormtroopers get hot wearing all that gear in the desert? 

These Star Wars shows (Boba Fett and Obi-Wan Kenobi) are weird in that they have super duper advanced technology but the peons live in Medieval-ish conditions.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> These Star Wars shows (Boba Fett and Obi-Wan Kenobi) are weird in that they have super duper advanced technology but the peons live in Medieval-ish conditions.


Not entirely unlike our world...


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

I'm curious if people are evaluating the story based on knowledge that the character Obi-Wan does not possess. At the end of "Sith" Obi-Wan took Luke to live with his family, and to watch over him. But in the isolation, the affects of what happened to Anikin, who Ben believed was dead, the destruction of the Jedi Order, the slaughter of children would weigh heavily on him. He stopped believing in the Force and the old ways of the Jedi. That is why he didn't want to help Bail, even if it was Anikins daughter. Kenobi gave up, and accepted that he was the reason for the the "death" of Anikin in the most horrible way, and he feels guilt. He may have not even tried to commune with the Force and Qui-Gon.

Only once Vader was close did Obi-Wan sense Anikin's presence. Obi-Wan had no idea of what Anikin had become with the mask and cloak.

Obi-Wan had left the Jedi ways, as evidenced by the burial of the lightsabers. It is not surprising that he could not equal Varders Jedi Arts and skills. Like in ESB, Vader was wielding his lightsaber with one hand, he didn't need to bring his A Game to best Kenobi. He wanted to make Kenobi suffer, and his hatred blinded hm that ultimately allowed Kenobi's escape.

Kenobi has hit rock bottom and even started to dig. His defeat at the hands of Vader may be the catalyst to change his approach. This will end up bing a Kenobi redemption story.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> These Star Wars shows (Boba Fett and Obi-Wan Kenobi) are weird in that they have super duper advanced technology but the peons live in Medieval-ish conditions.


The style of the original movie was supposed to show a once great society in decay because of the oppression of the empire. That decay would worsen the gap between the top of society and the bottom. That is consistent.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Win Joy Jr said:


> I'm curious if people are evaluating the story based on knowledge that the character Obi-Wan does not possess. At the end of "Sith" Obi-Wan took Luke to live with his family, and to watch over him. But in the isolation, the affects of what happened to Anikin, who Ben believed was dead, the destruction of the Jedi Order, the slaughter of children would weigh heavily on him. He stopped believing in the Force and the old ways of the Jedi. That is why he didn't want to help Bail, even if it was Anikins daughter. Kenobi gave up, and accepted that he was the reason for the the "death" of Anikin in the most horrible way, and he feels guilt. He may have not even tried to commune with the Force and Qui-Gon.
> 
> Only once Vader was close did Obi-Wan sense Anikin's presence. Obi-Wan had no idea of what Anikin had become with the mask and cloak.
> 
> ...


I don't think people are complaining because Vader bested Obi-Wan. At least I know I'm not. My complaints are about how amateurish Vader seemed during that fight. First, he allowed Obi-Wan to just run away from him. How does someone run away from Vader, when Vader has the ability to lift people up from many feet away? And Obi-Wan is then running around with that massive glowing light saber clearly giving away where he is, yet he doesn't even consider that. And then they met up again later and when Tala re-ignites the fire and Vader is now separated from Obi-Wan by fire, Vader just stands there while the person he's expended innumerable lives and resources looking for over the last ten years just walks away, in clear view. It was just so non-sensical for Vader to behave that way.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Good episode today, but Obiwan sure does have a high body count in this series


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zordude said:


> Good episode today, but Obiwan sure does have a high body count in this series


Nah, they're only resting.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Nice comm unit left behind on the console shot/scene.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

That is one hell of a tracking device planted on Lola if it can communicate to the zillion miles away Third Sister.

I don't know why but I think the frisbee hat Third Brother wears is comicly cool.

I think the body count in this episode was Good Guys: 97, Bad Guys: 1.

I know Obi-Wan is the main character but Leia is the star so far.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I think the body count in this episode was Good Guys: 97, Bad Guys: 1.


It's that legendary imperial marksmanship.

I still remember that scene in Star Wars where Han is running down a corridor being chased by Storm Troopers; they're laying down a withering barrage of fire, none of which hits him, while Han is casually flopping his gun behind him firing at random, and dropping somebody with each shot.

That armor may look white, but in spirit it is purest red.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I don't know why but I think the frisbee hat Third Brother wears is comicly cool.


I’m waiting for him to fly.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I was really distracted by the incredible coincidence of the two Rebel ships flying in and strafing the hanger deck at that exact moment? Are we to believe they just randomly showed up at the perfect moment? Were they waiting just beyond the horizon and Tala had some way to signal them when it was time? Also, was every Imperial ship on that deck destroyed? It seemed very strange for that lone, dilapidated Rebel ship to just fly away slowly without any Imperial ships giving chase.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

This whole series is really disappointing.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

I've been trying to see the positive elements with this show but Ep4 was really clunky for me with the Deus ex Machina stuff, like the speeders coming in at the last second, and the corridor fighting with Obi Wan. There are several stormtroopers and droids firing blasters from two opposite sides and he deflected them all even when facing the wrong way? I know he was twirling his lightsaber but he didn't seem to be moving anywhere fast enough to be successful deflecting everything coming his way. I know the Empire is pretty incompetent but c'mon. And the walk in the hanger with Leia under his coat? Seriously? That was eye rolling for me. Neither he nor Tala were in any defensible position in the hanger with ALL of the bad guys ready and able to fire on them and yet they still made it out.

I want to like the show but this was beyond believable.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

The scene where Tala broke free from the storm troopers was extra bad as well. I know it's a Disney show, and I know storm troopers suck, but even then I have a problem with the fact that she defeated a stormtrooper by slapping his armor. I re-watched the scene several times trying to find a way where her breaking free was in any way believable, and it just wasn't there.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

kdmorse said:


> The scene where Tala broke free from the storm troopers was extra bad as well. I know it's a Disney show, and I know storm troopers suck, but even then I have a problem with the fact that she defeated a stormtrooper by slapping his armor. I re-watched the scene several times trying to find a way where her breaking free was in any way believable, and it just wasn't there.


Did she defeat them by slapping his armor, or did she momentarily stun him to steal his gun and shoot him?

-smak-


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I know Obi-Wan is the main character but Leia is the star so far.


yup


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Smuggling Leia out under Obi-Wan’s coat was the silliest thing in this show so far. I burst out laughing.

This show looks like a million bucks (mostly) and the prequel nostalgia is hitting me hard, but the storyline is a bit thin and questionable.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The hiding Leia under Obi-Wan's coat was ridiculous. I'll give you that but everything else was basically movie/tv hero behavior. The hero (almost) always defeats an inordinate amount of bad guys and they (almost) always get rescued or escape at the last moment. None of that stuff bothered me in this episode since I don't expect a Star Wars vehicle to reflect real life.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

smak said:


> Did she defeat them by slapping his armor, or did she momentarily stun him to steal his gun and shoot him?
> 
> -smak-


Smacking the stormtrooper in the helmet with her arm, causing him to fall unconscious was my favorite part. It's also consistent 'trooper behavior, like the guy last week falling off the transport and uttering the Wilhelm scream.



cwoody222 said:


> Smuggling Leia out under Obi-Wan’s coat was the silliest thing in this show so far. I burst out laughing.
> 
> This show looks like a million bucks (mostly) and the prequel nostalgia is hitting me hard, but the storyline is a bit thin and questionable.
> 
> View attachment 72238


That part cracked me up, but I'm just unable to criticize any of this stuff too seriously. Star Wars has ALWAYS supposed to be popcorn fun that was inspired by movie serials, which never let realism get in the way of a good romp.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I feel like this show is trolling hard core Star Wars fans and it's hilarious.


----------



## spear (Oct 11, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> [...] Also, was every Imperial ship on that deck destroyed? It seemed very strange for that lone, dilapidated Rebel ship to just fly away slowly without any Imperial ships giving chase.


Well, Reva does say that she let them escape.
I guess Leia figures this out and remembers it years later when she tells Han the same thing after they rescue her from the Death Star .


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I don't get all the dislike for this show. I'm loving it. Yes, her under the coat was a bit silly. But I liked everything else. I also figured they were being monitored by their friends to get out of there if needed.

Oh well, I'm enjoying it a lot.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I’m liking it too. But I’m trying to enjoy it and not trying to find all the flaws.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> I’m liking it too. But I’m trying to enjoy it and not trying to find all the flaws.


Problem is, the flaws keep hunting me down, surrounding me, and beating the living *@&% out of me.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Problem is, the flaws keep hunting me down, surrounding me, and beating the living *@&% out of me.


Kind of like obiwan


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I was waiting for Vader to ask “How could you miss?”


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

NJChris said:


> I don't get all the dislike for this show. I'm loving it. Yes, her under the coat was a bit silly. But I liked everything else. I also figured they were being monitored by their friends to get out of there if needed.
> 
> Oh well, I'm enjoying it a lot.


I think we are all just spoiled by the Mandelorian. That’s a high standard to live up to.

I’m enjoying it, but I’d be lying if I didn’t say I was a little disappointed. One thing I will say is they went all out on the special effects budget. I just wish they spent some of that money on writing.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Well it’s better than boba fett (until mando showed up)


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm really enjoying the show, and the discussion surrounding it. And we're 8 pages into this, and no mention of Flea as Leia's kidnapper?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Didn’t notice it was him until you mentioned it.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I knew it was him, and his acting is sub-par, like the rest of the series.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I don't agree.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I starting to suspect that @IndyJones1023 doesn't like this show...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DeDondeEs said:


> I starting to suspect that @IndyJones1023 doesn't like this show...


Do you have any evidence to support that statement?


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

DeDondeEs said:


> I'm really enjoying the show, and the discussion surrounding it. And we're 8 pages into this, and no mention of Flea as Leia's kidnapper?


And no mention that the speeders used to Rescue them were the Snow speeders fro ESB. Seeing them again made a happy.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm getting more and more annoyed by "General Kenobi, years ago you served my father in the Clone Wars," instead of "Yo, Ben, remember me and those adventures we had?"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> I'm getting more and more annoyed by "General Kenobi, years ago you served my father in the Clone Wars," instead of "Yo, Ben, remember me and those adventures we had?"


Yeah, you can handwave all you want but it's clear that the relationship Lucas had in mind in Star Wars is not the relationship they're showing here. And the handwaving I've seen isn't so much reconciling Star Wars with Obi-Wan Kenobi as it is making excuses for the difference.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Based on Eps4-6, what Lucas should have done for Ep1 is actually make it about Kenobi and Anakin as 30-year old hot shot Jedi saving the galaxy and fighting the Clone Wars. Then Ep2 would be about Anakin starting to turn. Ep3 would be his fall from grace and siring children (unbeknownst to him). Trying to make Anakin a child in Ep1 kills any hope of continuity.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, you can handwave all you want but it's clear that the relationship Lucas had in mind in Star Wars is not the relationship they're showing here. And the handwaving I've seen isn't so much reconciling Star Wars with Obi-Wan Kenobi as it is making excuses for the difference.


Then there's "Obi Wan Kenobi. Obi Wan. Now there's a name I have not heard in a long time. A long time."

Assuming he is never called that again after this series, that would be nine years. Is nine years a wistful long time?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Then there's "Obi Wan Kenobi. Obi Wan. Now there's a name I have not heard in a long time. A long time."
> 
> Assuming he is never called that again after this series, that would be nine years. Is nine years a wistful long time?


Is Leia supposed to be 18-19 years old in Ep. 4?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> Then there's "Obi Wan Kenobi. Obi Wan. Now there's a name I have not heard in a long time. A long time."
> 
> Assuming he is never called that again after this series, that would be nine years. Is nine years a wistful long time?


If you quit TC, never saw your TC friends for 9 years, and somebody in an airport called out "turtleboy", you'd think that was a name you hadn't heard in a long time.

Unless your family calls you that.

-smak-


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Is Leia supposed to be 18-19 years old in Ep. 4?


Yes. Luke too!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

A long time. A long time.


Turtleboy said:


> Yes. Luke too!


What a coincidence!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

smak said:


> If you quit TC, never saw your TC friends for 9 years, and somebody in an airport called out "turtleboy", you'd think that was a name you hadn't heard in a long time.
> 
> Unless your family calls you that.
> 
> -smak-


But it's not 20 years. 

How about "I sense something. A presence I have not felt since..."

9 years ago? Or 20 years ago when he left me for dead on Mustafar.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> But it's not 20 years.
> 
> How about "I sense something. A presence I have not felt since..."
> 
> 9 years ago? Or 20 years ago when he left me for dead on Mustafar.


So far, the story could be "Well, Obi's connection to the force is so weak right now, Vader didn't feel it through the force". They didn't really fight Jedi style, Vader just kinda dragged him around some flaming rocks with arrogant indifference.

Of course I'm sure by the end of the series, they'll have a real fight, and that excuse won't work any more.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> But it's not 20 years.
> 
> How about "I sense something. A presence I have not felt since..."
> 
> 9 years ago? Or 20 years ago when he left me for dead on Mustafar.


If I went to the middle of the rainforest, and lived with the Yamomami tribe for 9 years, and I got up one day, and you were there in the next hut, I'd be pretty shocked.

I think he's basically saying, wtf is he doing on this giant moon like battle station.

-smak-


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

But the fact that they had met in the interim now makes the Death Star meeting less special.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> But the fact that they had met in the interim now makes the Death Star meeting less special.


You mean grandpa and great grandpa?

-smak-


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Star Wars: Obi-Wan Kenobi Writer Addresses Series' Impact on Leia's Original Hologram Message


The Star Wars: Obi-Wan Kenobi series has been shedding new light on a variety of elements about [...]




comicbook.com


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

uhhh. spoilers??


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> uhhh. spoilers??


There’s no spoilers, it just says “stay tuned for more details in the final 2 episodes ”


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Finally getting around to watching this... watched the first 3 episodes today. Where do I go to get the 85 hours of my life back that I feel like I spent watching this?

The biggest takeaway so far is this series appears to be written for little girl princess-wannabees to watch. Is there a dress-up doll available yet?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Maybe Obi-Wan will wake up in the sixth episode and this whole adventure with Leia will have been a dream. That would fix the inconsistencies. 😆


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I hope they don’t do something stupid like a force memory wipe.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

morac said:


> I hope they don’t do something stupid like a force memory wipe.


Honestly, that's what I'm assuming will happen. Any other solution I can think of will be even cheesier than that.... 

Of course there's always "Leia was a clone all along...."


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 5 AHEAD*


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

So a lightsaber to the chest didn't kill the Grand Inquisitor and didn't kill Reva.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

dswallow said:


> The biggest takeaway so far is this series appears to be written for little girl princess-wannabees to watch. Is there a dress-up doll available yet?











Here‘s When You Can Buy Young Princess Leia’s Droid from ‘Obi-Wan Kenobi’ On Sale Before the Holidays


Nicknamed Lola, the L0-LA59 toy seen in the 'Star Wars' spinoff series is available early at select retailers.




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Hayden looking a bit long in the tooth for a padawan, but at least there finally was a reason for him to be in this.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

I knew when I saw the rat tail that we were in the past.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Overall this episode was decent. 

Although a lightsaber through the chest is turning out to be a surprisingly ineffective way to kill someone.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

It was more a lightsaber to the gut than the chest, in both cases.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I thought there were in the middle of fixing the "When last we met I was but the learner..." by having Ob1 do some crazy smart way to fool Vader, but I'm not sure the 2nd shuttle trick was it...

-smak-


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

getbak said:


> It was more a lightsaber to the gut than the chest, in both cases.


They are going to be in a lot of lightsaber flghts, you gotta believe their "uniform" has some kind of armorish type thing.

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

No wonder the Rebellion lost if their idea of strategy is to sit around in a cave waiting for the little girl to open the bay doors...and only when it's open bother to start loading onto the escape shuttle.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No wonder the Rebellion lost if their idea of strategy is to sit around in a cave waiting for the little girl to open the bay doors...and only when it's open bother to start loading onto the escape shuttle.


If the stormtroopers/Reva breakthrough they'd be sitting ducks in the shuttle.

Although I'm not sure the layout of that place, so it's hard to tell if they could escape on foot.

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> If the stormtroopers/Reva breakthrough they'd be sitting ducks in the shuttle.
> 
> Although I'm not sure the layout of that place, so it's hard to tell if they could escape on foot.


According to the planning session, all the entrances were blocked. The bay doors seemed to be the only way out (although it boggles the mind that the Empire wouldn't be waiting there as well).


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Will the give any explanation as to _how_ either of them survived, or we just have to accept it and move on?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

So light saber hits can:
A) Be not fatal
B) Cut you in half
C) Vaporize you
D) All of the above

I suppose the kind of hit the inquisitors took is like a through and through bullet? Maybe if it avoids any organs it self-cauterizes?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I know Storm troopers have poor aim, but they were literally missing from point blank range. They were close enough to melee and still missing. That they managed to hit anyone seems to be just plain luck.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

“How could you miss?” 😀


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I enjoyed it. I think people are just getting into being overly critical. I just assumed the dark side / force helped them. It was def not the chest for either her or the GI. I didn't see an issue.

I've enjoyed each episode. I still don't think a leader would leave a message on R2 saying "hey, yo remember me? When we ran around avoiding Reva?" She's a leader and addressed him as such. I really don't see the issue. She didn't say she didn't know him. 

Oh well. I'm still very much enjoying the ride.


----------



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

Does this mean Han might come back. Again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

I’m enjoying the series but the writing is pretty suspect at times which is odd considering how long they had to put it together. But it’s Star Wars with Darth Vader, Obi-Wan and Leia so I’m able to look passed a lot. They seem to really be holding back Kenobi from being the hero of the series so far which to me is the biggest shame. I really wanted to see Kenobi in full Jedi master mode.


----------



## spear (Oct 11, 2006)

smak said:


> I thought there were in the middle of fixing the "When last we met I was but the learner..." by having Ob1 do some crazy smart way to fool Vader, but I'm not sure the 2nd shuttle trick was it...


I thought the line was "When *I left you* I was but the learner". There's nothing to fix if you believe Anakin already "left" Obi-wan when he became Vader .


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

My main problem with this series and really all the prequels is the more we see of Anakin's/Vader's backstory/history the harder I find it to believe that no one saw he was going to go evil/dark side. Or if they did see it coming they did nothing about it. Also seeing so much of what he had done makes it even harder for me to accept his redemption at the end of Return of the Jedi.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that Vader and the Grand Inquisitor leaving Third Sister alive like two dummies is going to bite them in the butt later on. 

10 year old Leia knowing how to open the bay doors was a turn-your-brain-off plot point.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

NJChris said:


> I enjoyed it. I think people are just getting into being overly critical.


This is the unofficial motto of Now Playing. More and more I find it difficult to participate in TV threads because nobody likes anything, almost straight across the board. It makes me wonder how anyone watched any TV in the 70s & 80s, imagine threads for each Incredible Hulk episode for example.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

NJChris said:


> I enjoyed it. I think people are just getting into being overly critical.





gchance said:


> This is the unofficial motto of Now Playing. More and more I find it difficult to participate in TV threads because nobody likes anything, almost straight across the board. It makes me wonder how anyone watched any TV in the 70s & 80s, imagine threads for each Incredible Hulk episode for example.


I've been having the same complaint recently, and it keeps getting worse.
Folks seem to feel the need to come into the various franchise threads and just threadcrap on a show repeatedly, or compare Trek show 1 to Trek show 2 and what's wrong with either one.

I've been >< close to posting a generic "Please don't threadcrap show threads" posting since it has taken all the joy out of reading show threads.
It's not that folks can't not like a show, or don't agree with something that happened in a thread, just that they keep coming into a show thread and complaining constantly.

I'm ready to stop reading the franchise threads because of this and that's sad since those are threads I've really enjoyed in the past.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I loved this episode.

Vader seriously flexed his Force powers in this episode


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> I'm ready to stop reading the franchise threads because of this and that's sad since those are threads I've really enjoyed in the past.


What I find the most frustrating is I'll watch something and be excited about it or it generates joy, and I want to see if anyone feels the same way. The person who created the thread puts in the first post, "Well this is more crap, this show is so poorly written they shouldn't have bothered in the first place." It just takes all the joy out of participation.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Man, I hate it when people crap all over you just because you don't like something...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

No one hates Star Wars as much as Star Wars fans.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Man, I hate it when people crap all over you just because you don't like something...


You missed the part where she said "It's not that folks can't not like a show, or don't agree with something that happened in a thread..."

Now excuse me while I post some content.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> I've been having the same complaint recently, and it keeps getting worse.
> Folks seem to feel the need to come into the various franchise threads and just threadcrap on a show repeatedly, or compare Trek show 1 to Trek show 2 and what's wrong with either one.
> 
> I've been >< close to posting a generic "Please don't threadcrap show threads" posting since it has taken all the joy out of reading show threads.
> ...


I agree with this. And I have to admit, I probably did a little of this in the Discovery threads. I will be making more of an effort to not go on and on complaining again.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

zordude said:


> I loved this episode.
> 
> Vader seriously flexed his Force powers in this episode


I had no idea he could stop a spaceship from taking off. It makes his farting around with Third Sister make a lot less sense when he could have squashed her like a bug in a fraction of a second though.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I had no idea he could stop a spaceship from taking off. It makes his farting around with Third Sister make a lot less sense when he could have squashed her like a bug in a fraction of a second though.


And I guess he didn't age well, because in the original movies he was nowhere near that powerful...


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And I guess he didn't age well, because in the original movies he was nowhere near that powerful...


Did he try in the original movies? Also in the force unleashed game he did stop a ship.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I had no idea he could stop a spaceship from taking off. It makes his farting around with Third Sister make a lot less sense when he could have squashed her like a bug in a fraction of a second though.


He could have, but he seems to wanted to 'play' with her. Torture her.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

As they've revisited Vader in various forms, they've in all cases retconned Vader's power up more than a little bit from what we saw in the original movies. You could say they decided a more power powerful Vader was more fun, and leave it at that. You could say he was simply stronger with the force in his youth. You could say that parallel situations never came up in the original movies, so we didn't see the extent of what he could do. But regardless, there's been some backwards power creep. While it wasn't stopping cargo ships, he did throw some of the big walkers around in Rebels for example.

But in the fight with Third Sister, he was absolutely toying with her for his own amusement. In fact, didn't he give her her lightsaber back, and waited for her to pick it up, maybe twice?


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

spear said:


> I thought the line was "When *I left you* I was but the learner". There's nothing to fix if you believe Anakin already "left" Obi-wan when he became Vader .


So what you're saying is
So what Anakin/Darth told him was true... from a certain point of view...
?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm enjoying the show. I love Star Wars. This show is the first thing watch it first thing when I wake up on Wednesday. In fact, I wake up early so I can watch it before work. Then I do a _second_ watch that evening on the same day, while chatting with @jsmeeker and @smak, who are also watching. 

May I please nitpick now??? 

The de-aging process for the flashbacks was the worst I've seen. Did they even try?

Bail Organa managed to say everything - Obi Wan, the children, Tatooine, the boy, Owen (who Reva met, as there is only one Owen on the entire planet). Kind of dumb.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Also, I assume that no one will be surprised by this: Obi-Wan Kenobi stars and director share season 2 hopes | Radio Times

The main plot point of season 2 will be Obi Wan being invited to Leia's bat mitzvah.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jeremy3721 said:


> I’m enjoying the series *but the writing is pretty suspect at times which is odd considering how long they had to put it together*. But it’s Star Wars with Darth Vader, Obi-Wan and Leia so I’m able to look passed a lot. They seem to really be holding back Kenobi from being the hero of the series so far which to me is the biggest shame. I really wanted to see Kenobi in full Jedi master mode.


I noticed Andrew Stanton was one of the credited writers for this episode. He's one of the top creative guys at Pixar and they're usually so great with solidifying the story and plotting before anything gets filmed/animated. I'm finding it really had to understand why the massive amount of talent at Disney's disposal didn't fix some of the obvious plot holes in this show before it was filmed.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> I'm enjoying the show. I love Star Wars. This show is the first thing watch it first thing when I wake up on Wednesday. In fact, I wake up early so I can watch it before work. Then I do a _second_ watch that evening on the same day, while chatting with @jsmeeker and @smak, who are also watching.
> 
> May I please nitpick now???
> 
> ...


I think there's 2 parts of de-aging

1. Having it look normal
2. De-aging

I think it looked great, they just weren't all that de-aged. Luke in Mando looked young, but also looked terrible.

I've said this for years, other properties have done it better than Star Wars. The MCU for one. The Irishman looked like young Robert DeNiro

I thought Nick Fury in Captain Marvel looked great.

-smak-


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Bail Organa managed to say everything - Obi Wan, the children, Tatooine, the boy, Owen (who Reva met, as there is only one Owen on the entire planet). Kind of dumb.


That really bugged me. Who TF sends a message that has every secret in it? It would have been so easy to express the same thoughts, using some veiled language.

But the only reason, the ONLY reason, was as a plot device. Now Third Sister has the info, and it will lead to {something dramatic} in the season finale next week.

I'm like you, I love all things Star Wars. I'm not nitpicking the little stuff. And for the most part, I'm enjoying this. But when the writers pull crap like this, it brings it down a notch.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

The message we heard from Bail was decrypted. Otherwise it sounded like: Shaka, when the walls fell. Sokath, his eyes uncovered. Temba, at rest.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

I've seen worse de-aging:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Guy Fleegman said:


> I've seen worse de-aging:
> View attachment 72433


Man, I still can't believe that actually happened...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> No one hates Star Wars as much as Star Wars fans.



thats how you know the real fans.. Its the ones that complain the most about a show.


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

kdmorse said:


> Overall this episode was decent.
> 
> Although a lightsaber through the chest is turning out to be a surprisingly ineffective way to kill someone.


Well if cutting someone in half doesn't kill them, what damage is one little hole going to do?


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Probably the best episode of the season, but that is setting a very low bar. Some thoughts in noparticular order.

Nice too see how strong Vader is. and while I appreciate the battle between Anakin and Obi-Wan the de-aging tech looked wonky especially in the first few shots. Both of their noses looked huge and out of proportion. I found it interesting that both Obi-Wan and Anakin thought back to the same training duel. 

The second ship inside of a shell is something I've seen before but I can't remember where. 

Yeah genius Leia is getting tiresome and Obi-Wan should've thought to check Lola out. How does she even know how to fix a malfunctioning bay door? Why wasn't the Empire waiting on top of it?

I hate the idea of the false jepoardy they're trying to convince us that Luke might be in. Come on, we know he survives, as does Obi-Wan and Leia. 

By the logic we're seeing here with light saber pierces to the guts Qui-Gonn should be alive, after all it didn't seem to kill the Grand Inquisitor nor Third Sister, Why did it kill Qui-Gonn?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Craigbob said:


> By the logic we're seeing here with light saber pierces to the guts Qui-Gonn should be alive, after all it didn't seem to kill the Grand Inquisitor nor Third Sister, Why did it kill Qui-Gonn?


Maybe light sabers are the opposite of blasters (which can only kill bad guys)?


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

astrohip said:


> But the only reason, the ONLY reason, was as a plot device. Now Third Sister has the info, and it will lead to {something dramatic} in the season finale next week.


I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to see if Third Sister rises up to kill Darth or Obi-Wan...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

alpacaboy said:


> I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to see if Third Sister rises up to kill Darth or Obi-Wan...


either way, we know what the outcome will be.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Unless...

...THE OBI-WAN FROM STAR WARS IS A CLONE!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

There's no evidence that dude in the suit is Anakin.

In fact, in episode VI, when he took his mask off and we saw his face he looked like an entirely different person.

-smak-


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

so.... there are TWO Darth Vaders? a real one and a "stunt" one?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I enjoyed ep 5 a lot.

Was Hayden deaged? I didn’t think so at all. I thought he looked plenty old.

But I also thought Luke looked fine in Mando.

But of course Sam L Jackson looked better in Captain Marvel. Way more budget there.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

kdmorse said:


> As they've revisited Vader in various forms, they've in all cases retconned Vader's power up more than a little bit from what we saw in the original movies.


Even in the original trilogy he was plenty powerful. He could force choke someone and kill them remotely. 

Granted he didn’t stop a ship mid-flight, but I blame video games for ramping up force powers to ridiculous levels.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The next episode is the final one of this season? When did six become the standard for sci-fi streaming shows episodes in a season? I know that the standard network episode count of 24 is way too much but six? Especially when at least one of the episodes will be "wasted" on background, scenery setting and character introductions. Leia will probably grow by a foot and a half by next season. 

I don't follow Star Wars other than the movies and the streaming shows. Why was there such a racist outrage over Moses Ingram being cast as Reva/Third Sister? Is the character defined as white in the books? Male? I'm assuming that the character wasn't created for this series.

I'm surprised that Vader didn't tell Third Sister all of the details of his secret plans right before he forgot to make sure that she was dead. I know that some people get upset when things like that get nit picked but that's about as trope-y as a show can get. The same with her not making sure that the Grand Inquisitor that _she_ light sabered had actually kicked the bucket.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I don't follow Star Wars other than the movies and the streaming shows. Why was there such a racist outrage over Moses Ingram being cast as Reva/Third Sister? Is the character defined as white in the books? Male? I'm assuming that the character wasn't created for this series.


The character is original to the show.

These are the same people who were "upset" with the new movie trilogy having leads who weren't white men. Apparently, a lot of them aren't even fans; they're just gen-pop bigots who like stirring things up with racist, misogynist rants, and find Star Wars an easy target because A) it has become so inclusive, and B) it's easy to stir *@&$ up and get lots of attention.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

This feels like it written by a middle school A/V club.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> The second ship inside of a shell is something I've seen before but I can't remember where.


it wasn’t inside it, just behind it


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

That makes more sense. I also thought it was a ship inside a shell and thought that was odd.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

cheesesteak said:


> The next episode is the final one of this season? When did six become the standard for sci-fi streaming shows episodes in a season? I know that the standard network episode count of 24 is way too much but six? Especially when at least one of the episodes will be "wasted" on background, scenery setting and character introductions. Leia will probably grow by a foot and a half by next season.


I wouldn't say there's any "standard" for streaming or broadcast.

Broadcast series can run anywhere from 13 to 18 to 22 episodes, usually.

Streaming can run 6, 8, 9 ,10, 12, 13 or whatever. Individual run times also vary greatly which can effect overall number of episodes needed.

Why is Obi-Wan only 6 episodes? Because that's how many they thought they needed to tell their story in. I suspect cost was high due to cast salaries and it was a budgetary constraint. But that's just my guess.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

6 episodes because they could only book Tatooine for that long before the next Disney+ Star Wars show needed to start filming there.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Also a "Limited Series" may not be limited to one season


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> When did six become the standard for sci-fi streaming shows episodes in a season?


I blame the British, they have shown that they can get a great story in a half dozen or so episodes and now everyone wants to try.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Hey, maybe we’ll get “An Obi-Wan Christmas” special 😀


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> Hey, maybe we’ll get “An Obi-Wan Christmas” special 😀


Guest-starring the Ewoks, natch.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

He doesn't celebrate Life Day. He's Jedish.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> That makes more sense. I also thought it was a ship inside a shell and thought that was odd.


Had to watch that scene twice. The second ship was there the whole time, but so way off to the right and in the shadows that it looked like it was just a painted matte on the wall instead of a physical set piece. It would never occur to anyone watching the first time through that there was a second ship in the cave. (As I'm sure was the intent, so the 'surprise' could have 'impact')


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> The next episode is the final one of this season? When did six become the standard for sci-fi streaming shows episodes in a season? I know that the standard network episode count of 24 is way too much but six? Especially when at least one of the episodes will be "wasted" on background, scenery setting and character introductions. Leia will probably grow by a foot and a half by next season.
> 
> I don't follow Star Wars other than the movies and the streaming shows. Why was there such a racist outrage over Moses Ingram being cast as Reva/Third Sister? Is the character defined as white in the books? Male? I'm assuming that the character wasn't created for this series.
> 
> I'm surprised that Vader didn't tell Third Sister all of the details of his secret plans right before he forgot to make sure that she was dead. I know that some people get upset when things like that get nit picked but that's about as trope-y as a show can get. The same with her not making sure that the Grand Inquisitor that _she_ light sabered had actually kicked the bucket.


I don't get teh hate either, but Third Sister is a created character for this show. She's never appeared in either Clone Wars nor Rebels.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

cheesesteak said:


> When did six become the standard for sci-fi streaming shows episodes in a season?


There is no standard now. It's all based on budget, the story and the creatives. 

Some look at short seasons as "very long pilot episodes" probing interest (and money) for follow-ups. Obi-Wan was a six and done proposition six months ago- but there's already rumblings of a second season.


I'm not hung up on the number of episodes. GoT was five episodes too long every season. Hacks was eight episodes this year instead of ten last year- but it was a better season.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> The next episode is the final one of this season? When did six become the standard for sci-fi streaming shows episodes in a season? I know that the standard network episode count of 24 is way too much but six? Especially when at least one of the episodes will be "wasted" on background, scenery setting and character introductions. Leia will probably grow by a foot and a half by next season.


I'd say 6 has become the standard for small character centric filler shows within an expanded universe. Shows that aren't so much "we have a story to tell", but instead are "we want to do a short show based on character x, let's find him an adventure to go on". Marvel's largely to blame, and even they struggle to get the pacing right. Disney's trying it, we'll see how it works out.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I prefer fewer episodes with less fat.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I prefer fewer episodes with less fat.


Less filling. Tastes Great!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

“Fat is Flavor”


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> I enjoyed ep 5 a lot.
> 
> Was Hayden deaged? I didn’t think so at all. I thought he looked plenty old.
> 
> ...


From what I've read, Hayden and Ewan were de-wrinkled, and not much else.

-smak-


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

kdmorse said:


> I'd say 6 has become the standard for small character centric filler shows within an expanded universe. Shows that aren't so much "we have a story to tell", but instead are "we want to do a short show based on character x, let's find him an adventure to go on". Marvel's largely to blame, and even they struggle to get the pacing right. Disney's trying it, we'll see how it works out.


Andor is 12 episodes, and a 2nd season of I think 12 more episodes.

I think it'll be more of a what's going on in the galaxy show vs a character study of Andor, so it can use more episodes.

-smak-


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

smak said:


> Andor is 12 episodes, and a 2nd season of I think 12 more episodes.
> 
> I think it'll be more of a what's going on in the galaxy show vs a character study of Andor, so it can use more episodes.
> 
> -smak-


Ah yes good point. Andor is already confirmed for 2 seasons of 12 episodes each.

That also reminds me, I wish Lucasfilm and Marvel would both be more creative with the show titles. Do they always just have to be the main character’s name?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

smak said:


> Andor is 12 episodes, and a 2nd season of I think 12 more episodes.
> 
> I think it'll be more of a what's going on in the galaxy show vs a character study of Andor, so it can use more episodes.
> 
> -smak-


Do we know the runtime for an episode of "Andor" ?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

jsmeeker said:


> Do we know the runtime for an episode of "Andor" ?


Between 38 and 52 minutes


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

smak said:


> From what I've read, Hayden and Ewan were de-wrinkled, and not much else.
> 
> -smak-


If true, they did a better job on Ewan than they did on Hayden.


----------



## wspencerjr60 (Jan 13, 2022)

smak said:


> There's no evidence that dude in the suit is Anakin.
> 
> In fact, in episode VI, when he took his mask off and we saw his face he *looked like an entirely different person*.
> 
> -smak-


He was.

Hayden Christensen was prolly a baby in 1985, if that(when the movie was made), plus Annikan was jacked up in that last fight before putting that suit on...

Or maybe I didn't understand what you meant.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wspencerjr60 said:


> He was.
> 
> Hayden Christensen was prolly a baby in 1985, if that(when the movie was made), plus Annikan was jacked up in that last fight before putting that suit on...
> 
> Or maybe I didn't understand what you meant.


Could be that was the joke..?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Shakhari said:


> If true, they did a better job on Ewan than they did on Hayden.


The beard helps hide the wrinkles, so you have less to do.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NJChris said:


> I enjoyed it. I think people are just getting into being overly critical. I just assumed the dark side / force helped them. It was def not the chest for either her or the GI. I didn't see an issue.
> 
> I've enjoyed each episode. I still don't think a leader would leave a message on R2 saying "hey, yo remember me? When we ran around avoiding Reva?" She's a leader and addressed him as such. I really don't see the issue. She didn't say she didn't know him.
> 
> Oh well. I'm still very much enjoying the ride.


I fully expected this reaction to this series no matter how good or bad it is/was. Those who are deep in canon will find a million and one inconsistencies, nitpick every detail and find a reason not to like (not to mention the root of where this is all coming from, episodes 1-3 are generally hated among fans of the series anyway). I'm trying to enjoy it for what it is, but I do see that there are few weird things that don't jive. To me the most egregious is how how Ewan MacGregor's middle aged Obi-Wan turned into Alec Guinesses 70+ year old Obi-Wan in like 10 years time. Ewan looks like he's in his mid 40s perhaps here. But I'm a fan of Star Wars but not one of those who know every detail of every story ever done. So maybe that's why my reaction is what it is.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

zuko3984 said:


> My main problem with this series and really all the prequels is the more we see of Anakin's/Vader's backstory/history the harder I find it to believe that no one saw he was going to go evil/dark side. Or if they did see it coming they did nothing about it. Also seeing so much of what he had done makes it even harder for me to accept his redemption at the end of Return of the Jedi.


If I recall during Episode 1 (of the movies, not this series) the whole Jedi Council, especially Yoda saw it coming, but Obi-Wan didn't (or did and thought he could turn him back) and if you recall they forbid Jedi training. And there were other times (though specifics are fuzzy) that they revisited this. But yeah, they really couldn't do anything to stop him at that point and Palptine had become too powerful as well.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Saturn_V said:


> There is no standard now. It's all based on budget, the story and the creatives.
> 
> Some look at short seasons as "very long pilot episodes" probing interest (and money) for follow-ups. Obi-Wan was a six and done proposition six months ago- but there's already rumblings of a second season.
> 
> ...


I do notice that these episodes are longer than what we've seen in the previous D+ Star Wars series. If I recall The Mandalorian episodes were mostly 30-45 minutes long and these seem closer to an hour. So perhaps rather than 8 shorter they went with 6 longer. Maybe it works better this way for story continuity?


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> I fully expected this reaction to this series no matter how good or bad it is/was. Those who are deep in canon will find a million and one inconsistencies, nitpick every detail and find a reason not to like (not to mention the root of where this is all coming from, episodes 1-3 are generally hated among fans of the series anyway). I'm trying to enjoy it for what it is, but I do see that there are few weird things that don't jive. To me the most egregious is how how Ewan MacGregor's middle aged Obi-Wan turned into Alec Guinesses 70+ year old Obi-Wan in like 10 years time. Ewan looks like he's in his mid 40s perhaps here. But I'm a fan of Star Wars but not one of those who know every detail of every story ever done. So maybe that's why my reaction is what it is.


Alec Guiness was 58 when he filmed Star Wars, not 70+. Ewan is currently 51 so weirdly enough is roughly the age Alec Guiness would've been at the same point in the timeline.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> Alec Guiness was 58 when he filmed Star Wars, not 70+. Ewan is currently 51 so weirdly enough is roughly the age Alec Guiness would've been at the same point in the timeline.


But Alec LOOKED a lot older than Ewan does. He was completely grey and well, looked like a senior citizen. That's why I always assumed he was in his 70s. It would be quite the transformation over a relatively short period of time for him to "age" that much.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Steveknj said:


> But Alec LOOKED a lot older than Ewan does. He was completely grey and well, looked like a senior citizen. That's why I always assumed he was in his 70s. It would be quite the transformation over a relatively short period of time for him to "age" that much.


That’s the harsh Tatooine climate for ya…


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

You think Tatooine is rough on a face? Didja see how much Luke's face changed from Tatooine to Hoth? That ice planet hit him like a car wreck.


----------



## wspencerjr60 (Jan 13, 2022)

Mark Hamill had been in a serious auto accident between those two movies. The early encounter in episode V with that big white creature that beat him up was to make his face looking like that justified.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wspencerjr60 said:


> Mark Hamill had been in a serious auto accident between those two movies. The early encounter in episode V with that big white creature that beat him up was to make his face looking like that justified.


_gasp_

Who knew?!?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I fully expected this reaction to this series no matter how good or bad it is/was. Those who are deep in canon will find a million and one inconsistencies, nitpick every detail and find a reason not to like (not to mention the root of where this is all coming from, episodes 1-3 are generally hated among fans of the series anyway).


Episodes 1-3 aren't hated by fans. People under 35 mostly love them.

The fight on Mustafar in episode III is their Luke vs Vader fight in Episode VI.

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> Episodes 1-3 aren't hated by fans. People under 35 mostly love them.


People under 35 aren't old enough to be fans of the series.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

smak said:


> Episodes 1-3 aren't hated by fans. People under 35 mostly love them.
> 
> The fight on Mustafar in episode III is their Luke vs Vader fight in Episode VI.
> 
> -smak-





Rob Helmerichs said:


> People under 35 aren't old enough to be fans of the series.


I think fans who weren't exposed to 4-6 first, regardless of age tend to like 1-3 more than those who have watched 4-6 first. That's just my first hand experience anyway in talking to family / friends / co-workers who have seen them. That's why I think it's such a disservice to them to "force" them to watch 1-3 first .


----------



## wspencerjr60 (Jan 13, 2022)

smak said:


> Episodes 1-3 aren't hated by fans. People under 35 mostly love them.
> 
> The fight on Mustafar in episode III is their Luke vs Vader fight in Episode VI.
> 
> -smak-


I like episodes I-III and I'm 70. I stood in line to see episode IV 7 times back in '77, and agree that episodes IV and V were the best ones, but, I don't hate any of them, and watch the whole series I - IX when I do watch them.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Guy Fleegman said:


> You think Tatooine is rough on a face? Didja see how much Luke's face changed from Tatooine to Hoth? That ice planet hit him like a car wreck.


Too soon! lol


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Obi wan's appearance didn't bother me. It's different actors.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I was watching an old YouTube video of misremembered Star Wars quotes and one of them was Obi-Wan saying he hasn’t gone by the name Obi-Wan since before Luke was born, which obviously doesn’t mesh up with either this show or the prequels. 

George Lucas made up lot of the Star Wars story on the fly, so it’s no wonder things don’t mesh up.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

He went by Ben on Tatooine.

Also, maybe he went by Ob1 until Luke was like 3 days old.

-smak-


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> But Alec LOOKED a lot older than Ewan does. He was completely grey and well, looked like a senior citizen. That's why I always assumed he was in his 70s. It would be quite the transformation over a relatively short period of time for him to "age" that much.


Sebastian Shaw, who played Anakin in Return of the Jedi, was almost 80 when the movie was made. He was actually 9 years older than Guinness. In-universe, Anakin was only in his mid-40s during ROTJ.

I was actually surprised they didn't have Obi-Wan at least starting to go grey in this series.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

getbak said:


> I was actually surprised they didn't have Obi-Wan at least starting to go grey in this series.


Maybe it's hanging out with Little Leia that will start the process...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I think that most of the viewers (and there are a lot of kids, it’s Disney after all) don’t do the math about the characters ages.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe it's hanging out with Little Leia that will start the process...


I’ve started to go gray a lot faster since I started babysitting my 3.5 year old nephew.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

And that's the problem with how George wrote the pre-quels. Ep4 - 6 work well enough, but when you try to pander to the kiddie market by making Anakin a young boy meeting an older Obi-Wan in Ep1 - you've totally hosed everything up.

Edit - I was quoting getbak up above but the quote didn't work. Here it is for reference:
"Sebastian Shaw, who played Anakin in Return of the Jedi, was almost 80 when the movie was made. He was actually 9 years older than Guinness. In-universe, Anakin was only in his mid-40s during ROTJ.

I was actually surprised they didn't have Obi-Wan at least starting to go grey in this series. "


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

IndyJones1023 said:


> And that's the problem with how George wrote the pre-quels. Ep4 - 6 work well enough, but when you try to pander to the kiddie market by making Anakin a young boy meeting an older Obi-Wan in Ep1 - you've totally hosed everything up.


It’s the kiddie market that interested Disney in Star Wars.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh, I know - toys sell. It's just sad that some creatives sell out like that.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I do notice that these episodes are longer than what we've seen in the previous D+ Star Wars series. If I recall The Mandalorian episodes were mostly 30-45 minutes long and these seem closer to an hour. So perhaps rather than 8 shorter they went with 6 longer. Maybe it works better this way for story continuity?


I think the episode length is to pad out the episode count. The shortest S1 episode was 30 mins, but the actual episodic content minus credits and recaps is closer to 25. 



Tony_T said:


> It’s the kiddie market that interested Disney in Star Wars.


don't forget the "adult" kids with scads of disposable income. This adult kid once spent $500 on a Perfect Grade Millennium Falcon model.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

$500 for a Corellian YT-1300 light freighter? I don't care how many modifications it has or how short it made the Kessel Run (SWIDT), that hunk of junk isn't worth $500!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> And that's the problem with how George wrote the pre-quels. Ep4 - 6 work well enough, but when you try to pander to the kiddie market by making Anakin a young boy meeting an older Obi-Wan in Ep1 - you've totally hosed everything up.


Not necessarily. If we say that Obi-Wan was ~70* in Ep. 4 and Luke was ~20, then they are 50 years apart. So that would mean Obi-Wan was ~50 when the twins were born, and ~40 when he first met Anakin in Ep. 1. Ewan McGregor was about ten years too young to play that role, but it would have been totally fine if they hadn't then made this series where he should be ~60 but still looks several decades away from what Guinness looked like in Ep. 4.

*I know Guinness was younger than that when the movie was filmed, but he looked at least 70 and was playing an old hermit, so 70 is totally plausible within the story.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I meant, keep Sebastian Shaw as old Vader. Anakin and Obi-Wan should have been peers, never old enough apart to be mentor/mentee.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I wonder if "fans" really care about Hayden/Ewan being cast. I really don't. I know who the characters are. The only specific thing I care about is Vader's voice.

I think this particular series would have been better as a book.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I meant, keep Sebastian Shaw as old Vader. Anakin and Obi-Wan should have been peers, never old enough apart to be mentor/mentee.


I don't remember anything in Eps. 4-6 that implied Obi-Wan and Anakin were peers. In fact, in Episode 4, Obi-Wan says this: "A young Jedi named Darth Vader, who was a pupil of mine until he turned to evil, helped the Empire hunt down and destroy the Jedi knights." So it was always part of the canon that Obi-Wan was older than Anakin.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> If I recall during Episode 1 (of the movies, not this series) the whole Jedi Council, especially Yoda saw it coming, but Obi-Wan didn't (or did and thought he could turn him back) and if you recall they forbid Jedi training. And there were other times (though specifics are fuzzy) that they revisited this. But yeah, they really couldn't do anything to stop him at that point and Palptine had become too powerful as well.


If the Jedi hadn't tried to train him, despite their misgivings, he would have just gone to the dark side that much sooner. Palpatine would have had no problem at all corrupting an 8 year old former slave. The part I've always had a problem with is the prophecy that he would bring balance to the Force. There were thousands of Jedi and only ever two Sith. What exactly did they think "balance to the Force" would look like?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Shakhari said:


> If the Jedi hadn't tried to train him, despite their misgivings, he would have just gone to the dark side that much sooner. Palpatine would have had no problem at all corrupting an 8 year old former slave.


Palpatine would probably never have known that he existed, and he never would have had the training that brought out his abilities...


Shakhari said:


> The part I've always had a problem with is the prophecy that he would bring balance to the Force. There were thousands of Jedi and only ever two Sith. What exactly did they think "balance to the Force" would look like?


Maybe a scenario where the Dark Side didn't control the entire galaxy?


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Palpatine would probably never have known that he existed, and he never would have had the training that brought out his abilities...


Considering Palpatine's abilities with the Dark Side and Anakin's affinity for it, I find that unlikely.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I really dislike it when extended periods of a show are filmed in pitch darkness.

Obi-Won is responsible for all of the death and mayhem Vader committed after their fight in this episode because he didn't kill Vader when he had the chance.


$84 for a Lola toy. Yikes!





Amazon.com: Star Wars L0-LA59 (Lola) Animatronic Edition, OBI-Wan Kenobi Series-Inspired Electronic Droid Toy, Toys for 4 Year Old Boys and Girls and Up : Toys & Games


Amazon.com: Star Wars L0-LA59 (Lola) Animatronic Edition, OBI-Wan Kenobi Series-Inspired Electronic Droid Toy, Toys for 4 Year Old Boys and Girls and Up : Toys & Games



www.amazon.com


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

A ho-hum finale. Only two bright spots.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Wow, those were two low-stakes final battles! Considering that of the six participants, only one could actually lose...

I guess the hard part for the writers was coming up with ways for them all to survive. A challenge I'd say they weren't entirely up to.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I really dislike it when extended periods of a show are filmed in pitch darkness.
> 
> Obi-Won is responsible for all of the death and mayhem Vader committed after their fight in this episode because he didn't kill Vader when he had the chance.
> 
> ...


Obi-Wan _literally_ had two opportunities to kill him and totally dropped the ball. 

Still the GOAT Jedi though, in my book.

Ironically his biggest failure and weakness was his attachment to Anakin.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> Ironically his biggest failure and weakness was his attachment to Anakin.


Not really ironic, if you ask the Jedi...more like inevitable!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not really ironic, if you ask the Jedi...more like inevitable!


Indeed


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I still can't wrap my head around:

Vader: You have betrayed me Third Sister, I shall run my lightsaber through you!
Third Sister: Crumples to the ground, surrounded by imperials.

Vader: Ok, we're all done here, pack it up, might as well leave her to die a painful death, there's no way she could she could pop right back up and be right as rain. She's a disposable character, she's the one person around here that can die without breaking canon.

Third Sister: Next seen popped right up, right as rain, sporting a piece of cloth wrapped around her waist. Apparently recovering from a lighesaber through the chest (or gut), is super easy, barely an inconvenience!

In the grand inquisitors case, I can almost buy it. Third Sisters betrayal was expected, could have been prepared for, and as soon as she left he could have been swarmed with medical professionals. There was copious amounts of Dark Side of the Force life extending energy kicking around. Additionally, to help explain it, they made a big deal about his race having two stomachs, the lower of which is redundant, so really, he's fine. Maybe.

But Third Sister surviving was just cheesy. 

As was:



Spoiler: Just in case anyone pops open this thread without noticing the last epsode aired



Vader failing to bury Obi alive. Vader could have believe he had killed Obi, and walked away. Obi could have lay there for days, until he was rescued from someone, everyone believing he was dead, he could have then skulked off to live in a cave. But no, he had to pop right back up and defeat Vader, then for continuity's sake, wander off.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

My favorite part of the finale was Obi-Wan's "Hello there" introduction to Luke at the end. That put a smile on my face.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I really dislike it when extended periods of a show are filmed in pitch darkness.
> 
> Obi-Won is responsible for all of the death and mayhem Vader committed after their fight in this episode because he didn't kill Vader when he had the chance.
> 
> ...


Obviously that's a fair point, but Palpatine would have just found another apprentice.

It is tricky to do prequels when 100% of the audience knows what can or can't happen.

The interesting thing is I don't believe the 3rd sister is in Rebels, so she was basically the only one they could have killed off.

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> It is tricky to do prequels when 100% of the audience knows what can or can't happen.


Well, if you're a good writer there are lots of things that can happen...you just have to structure it so that the invincible characters aren't the source of the tension.

In this case, they were trying to have it both ways, which simply can't work.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> A ho-hum finale. Only two bright spots.


The two lightsabers were indeed bright against the otherwise black scenes.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Again, I enjoyed it. While we all knew who couldn't die, it was still fun to see the fights. So what if we knew the outcome that both survive? I also saw him not killing him because he is a Jedi and would not kill just to kill. I just don't think there's any way to please people who want it to be the exact way they envision it. 

Also, as I had thought, he told Leia that communicating/seeing each other could put them both in danger. Which, to me, also plays a part in how she left that message for him on R2.

I also felt Vader left the third sister there to stew in her own self hatred. That her suffering would continue, so he left her. Knowing she could not defeat him.

Was that Alec Guiness' voice at the end or was he good at emulating that?

And maybe Reva does become Cere Junda.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Were the dark scene's really that unwatchably dark for others? I had no contrast troubles. I could easily see the background environment the whole time.

(This reminds me of Game of Thrones when I had major contrast problems, some others didn't).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

kdmorse said:


> Were the dark scene's really that unwatchably dark for others? I had no contrast troubles. I could easily see the background environment the whole time.
> 
> (This reminds me of Game of Thrones when I had major contrast problems, some others didn't).


I had no problem, but then I have a 77" Dolby Vision OLED in a light-controlled room.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

It passed the "will it make me cry for sentimental reasons" test with flying colors.
As Obi-Wan was saying goodbye to Leia and her John WIlliams score motif came up, so did the tears, it was absolutely perfect.
"hello there" also made me smile from ear to ear.

And for those contrast challenged people, dunno what to say, it was perfectly presented on my 65" OLED, as they say, the right tool for the right job.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

kdmorse said:


> Were the dark scene's really that unwatchably dark for others? I had no contrast troubles. I could easily see the background environment the whole time.
> 
> (This reminds me of Game of Thrones when I had major contrast problems, some others didn't).


I could mostly see, but the close ups with extremely bright lightsabers on the very dark background did make it somewhat hard to see on my Dolby set. Maybe if I had watched at night it would be easier.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

kdmorse said:


> Were the dark scene's really that unwatchably dark for others? I had no contrast troubles. I could easily see the background environment the whole time.
> 
> (This reminds me of Game of Thrones when I had major contrast problems, some others didn't).


Mine was horrible but it was not quite dusk out and I windows across from the tv.

The scenes were super dark.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

HELLO THERE _chef’s kiss_

No darkness issues at our house.


----------



## wspencerjr60 (Jan 13, 2022)

zordude said:


> HELLO THERE _chef’s kiss_
> 
> No darkness issues at our house.


Mine was dark. I paused it and reviewed my TV picture settings. I clicked the HRC+ setting, as well as the Dolby Digital+ rather that just Dolby Digital and it was much better after that.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I thought the Anakin/Vader shot with half his mask looked really awesome. You could see it was Hayden but it also looked like the guy at the end of Episode 6.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> I thought the Anakin/Vader shot with half his mask looked really awesome. You could see it was Hayden but it also looked like the guy at the end of Episode 6.


I was a bit underwhelmed since the half mask thing had already been done in Star Wars Rebels. I guess having the other side of his face get exposed is considered original. /s Throwing rocks was kind of cool, but Vader should have been able to easily deflect them.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I assume that Third Sister will probably be an Obi-Won ally in season 2.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Ouch.









'Obi-Wan Kenobi' had a mesmerizing Anakin moment, but it couldn't fix a galaxy of plot holes


Ewan McGregor's hair was perfect, though.




ew.com


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

kdmorse said:


> Were the dark scene's really that unwatchably dark for others? I had no contrast troubles. I could easily see the background environment the whole time.


I initially watched it from the TV upstairs, in my office. Mid-afternoon, and it was that bad. (and yes, it did remind me of GoT S8, and we didn't even have HDR/DV options back then)

Stopped, and relocated to the downstairs (OLED) later that evening.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Not sure why Third Sister Grand Inquisitor Reva went to kill Luke since it was already revealed that she wanted to kill Vader. 
Was is because she knew from the holo-message she found that Luke was Vaders son?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Not sure why Third Sister Grand Inquisitor Reva went to kill Luke since it was already revealed that she wanted to kill Vader.
> Was is because she knew from the holo-message she found that Luke was Vaders son?


I think she wanted to kill Vader's son as revenge for him killing everyone she knew as a child.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> Not sure why Third Sister Grand Inquisitor Reva went to kill Luke since it was already revealed that she wanted to kill Vader.
> Was is because she knew from the holo-message she found that Luke was Vaders son?


That's actually one of the only plot holes that bothered me, the garbled message in no way said anything connecting either of the children to Vader in that manner; Reva using it to get to Obi-Wan because the boy is important to him, yeah, that's in there, but the boy being connected to Vader is not.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Liam Neeson, Terrible Liar








Liam Neeson Would Return to ‘Star Wars’ but Only in a Movie: ‘I’m a Snob When It Comes to TV’


Liam Neeson’s Jedi master Qui-Gon Jinn died in “Star Wars: The Phantom Menace,” but that hasn’t stopped fans from hoping over the years that the actor might return to the fr…




variety.com


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I had no problem, but then I have a 77" Dolby Vision OLED in a light-controlled room.


Same here. Question for anyone with a similar setup- did you notice a lot of grainy scenes during many episodes?? The picture on my OLED was awesome for the most part, but there were some scenes that were super grainy. I've noticed this with some other 4K HDR programs.

Anyone else?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

kdmorse said:


> Were the dark scene's really that unwatchably dark for others? I had no contrast troubles. I could easily see the background environment the whole time.
> 
> (This reminds me of Game of Thrones when I had major contrast problems, some others didn't).


It was dark for me, but I was lazy and didn't change the picture settings on my TV to compensate. But to @cheesesteak point, this seems to be a theme with a lot of shows, to film in almost total darkness so for those of us without $3k TVs it's impossible to watch without tweaking your settings constantly. I think it's because we have directors who want to create cinema on TV and really only the most expensive TVs can handle it. Game of Thrones had the same problem. The famous last battle during the last season was so dark that many without the best equipment had trouble watching. I get the idea of wanting to make the best looking product possible, but it's different doing that for theaters than it is for millions of TVs of various quality.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> It was dark for me, but I was lazy and didn't change the picture settings on my TV to compensate. But to @cheesesteak point, this seems to be a theme with a lot of shows, to film in almost total darkness so for those of us without $3k TVs it's impossible to watch without tweaking your settings constantly. I think it's because we have directors who want to create cinema on TV and really only the most expensive TVs can handle it. Game of Thrones had the same problem. The famous last battle during the last season was so dark that many without the best equipment had trouble watching. I get the idea of wanting to make the best looking product possible, but it's different doing that for theaters than it is for millions of TVs of various quality.


Yeah, I suspect the problem is whenthey make the show they're working with reference-quality equipment and forget that not everybody has that kind of gear...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I guess I need a new TV — Does Disney sell TVs? 😁


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> I guess I need a new TV — Does Disney sell TVs? 😁


Yes, but not sure it will solve the problem:









*Disney Princess 13" Television:*

Disney Princess television set features crown detail on top
Comes in a pink color with purple legs
Easy to put together out of the box
Screen measures 13" diagonally
Included legs provide a stable base
Simple controls for young children to use


----------



## dougtv (May 20, 2015)

For my Apple TV I just disable HDR. Disney specifically always gives me terrible HDR video quality. I find 4K or 1080 SDR to have the perfect contrast of colors for most streaming content. I save HDR for Ultra Bluray films and gaming. HDR on streaming I’ve never gotten to look right but I also have an early Gen TV when HDR was new and only worked on one HDMI input 😂


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, I suspect the problem is whenthey make the show they're working with reference-quality equipment and forget that not everybody has that kind of gear...


I know that I can switch my picture setting to vivid mode to brighten things up but I shouldn't have to.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Obi-Won is responsible for all of the death and mayhem Vader committed after their fight in this episode because he didn't kill Vader when he had the chance.


This was my immediate thought when Obi-Wan had Vader on the ropes. "If you don't finish him off, he's going to kill millions and that will be on your head!" And of course I knew that wouldn't happen, so then I was just left with diminished respect for Obi-Wan. Obviously he can't see the future and can't know what's coming. But the writers who penned this scenario knew that the viewers would know. So does that mean the writers wanted us to think less of Obi-Wan? I can't imagine that was the intent, but at the same time I can't imagine them not anticipating this result.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Always two there are...Palpatine would have just gotten another apprentice. Sure, not as powerful as Vader, but probably good enough. It's not like there are that many Jedi left at this time.

-smak-


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

cheesesteak said:


> I know that I can switch my picture setting to vivid mode to brighten things up but I shouldn't have to.


Two years ago, when Greyhound (AAPL+) first debuted, I actually did that- bumped the Dolby Vision beyond the "Movie" setting. Made things so much worse. I can't imagine anyone leaving DV/HDR in a non-movie mode full-time.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I think he checks the box for every problem with this series.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Pitch Meeting is always great


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

My final takeaway. They finally ended the conundrum of Obi-Wan saying Vader killed Anakin. Vader himself claimed it in episode 6.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

A 2 1/2 hour fan edit 








Obi-Wan Kenobi Movie - The Patterson Cut


*Disney Plus Subscribers Only* A re-cut of the 6 episode show into a single 2.5 hr movie. A fan edit by Kai Patterson.




www.kaipattersonfilms.com


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I hope he didn’t edit _in_ Jar Jar 😁
(Lets start a pool on how long it takes Disney’s lawyers to issue him a cease and desist)


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

andyw715 said:


> A 2 1/2 hour fan edit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's another one:





The Obi-Wan Kenobi 4 Hour Feature Supercut - I've completed my 4K HDR (and 1080p) Extended Kenobi cuts, complete with De-Aged Hayden, Recut Leia chase scenes, and an extended prologue! See the "Rematch of the Century" between Kenobi and Vader in one epic sitting! : NumeralJoker


190 votes, 22 comments. https://bio.link/mechasalesman




www.reddit.com


----------



## Lady Honora (Oct 9, 2018)

jsmeeker said:


> Is ben/obi-wan still rejuvenated 8 years from now? I mean, it doesn't exactly seem like it. he says he is too damn old to go running around helping people.. He only goes because Owen and Buru get killed and Luke is all alone now


Alec Guinness was 63 when he first played Obi-wan in 1977. Ewan McGregor is 51 this year. The ages are comparable.


----------



## Lady Honora (Oct 9, 2018)

Amnesia said:


> She did not. However, her holo-recorded message suggested that she *never *met him:
> 
> Nothing about helping *her*, only about helping Bail.


She was making a formal request for help to "General" Kenobi in the holo-message. She was using her Senator-voice there too. What is more telling is when Luke opens her cell. 

After the "short storm trooper" dig, he says "I'm Luke Skywalker. I'm here to rescue you." Her reply is "You're who?" (He's a stranger. This could be a trick after all.) He continues with "I'm here to rescue you. I've got your R2 unit." Leia's still hanging back. But when he says "I'm here with Ben Kenobi", Leia reacts excitedly with "Ben Kenobi! Where is he?" and practically races Luke out the door. He's someone she trusts. Someone she can't wait to see. 

Unfortunately, she probably only catches a glimpse of Ben just before Vader "kills" him.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Lady Honora said:


> She was making a formal request for help to "General" Kenobi in the holo-message. She was using her Senator-voice there too. What is more telling is when Luke opens her cell.
> 
> After the "short storm trooper" dig, he says "I'm Luke Skywalker. I'm here to rescue you." Her reply is "You're who?" (He's a stranger. This could be a trick after all.) He continues with "I'm here to rescue you. I've got your R2 unit." Leia's still hanging back. But when he says "I'm here with Ben Kenobi", Leia reacts excitedly with "Ben Kenobi! Where is he?" and practically races Luke out the door. He's someone she trusts. Someone she can't wait to see.
> 
> Unfortunately, she probably only catches a glimpse of Ben just before Vader "kills" him.


It's amazing how people forget this even happened.

-smak-


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, I suspect the problem is whenthey make the show they're working with reference-quality equipment and forget that not everybody has that kind of gear...


Just watched this, and I fully agree. Yeah, the scene was fine if you have a light controlled, fancy setup, or for a theater. But most of us don't have this luxury, and for us it was WAY too dark.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

New Andor trailer dropped. Release pushed back a couple of weeks too.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The behind the scenes/making of film, “Obi-Wan Kenobi: A Jedi’s Return” is on Disney+. It’s kind of interesting. They also show some behind the scene clips from A New Hope and the prequel Trilogy.


----------

